# Disposable Seiko?



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Is the Seiko 5 the ultimate high-end disposable watch? In the US, you cannot even get a replacement crystal for it. Seiko USA sent me a letter to the effect that they are the only authorised people to work on a Seiko, OR even replace a crystal. A crystal replacement will cost around $50 when done by Seiko. Granted, they might blow it clean, I guess, but no official "service" is included in this price.

I have a number of Seiko 5's, not one has needed anything other than a crystal. However, a simple crystal replacement more than I paid for some of the watches. Surely Seiko knows this. Are they deliberately trying to get you to dispose of of your watch and byu a new one? It woud not be a bad deal anyway, even if they lasted only as long as the battery in a $6 Wallmart watch.

Roy has gotten crystals for me in the past at very reasonable prices, but it still seems as if Seiko USA would rather you dont repair a Seiko 5.

I guess I dont really expect an explanation, I am just blowing off steam before I pop an "O" ring.


----------



## gravedodger (Feb 15, 2004)

another sign of our throw-away disposable culture.

remember when you used to get TV's and Video repaired







now it's cheaper to go buy a new one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the same here Marius, I was quoted more than the cost of my old Seiko 5 to replace a crystal, that was at a independant repairers...I know people now


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone with any 'disposable' [!!!!!!!] Seiko Divers can donate them in my direction!!!












































Joli.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

They'll repair them in India and be very glad to. They will of course generally repair anything rather than throw things away. It's a general difference in attitude and the level of affluence. There is also better respect in India to customers in general, but no, it wont make me decide to go and live there, but I admire the attitide out there to dealing with and helping people


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

When my wife's Seiko titanium had a smashed crystal and scratched face I was quoted Â£79 plus postage.

I went into town and bought a new one for Â£89.95. Less fuss







.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> There is also better respect in India to customers in general,


If my missus would let me, I would very happily buy an Indian Enfield motorcycle.....

I saw a super documentary recently of them being made....guys sat cross-legged on the floor beating mudguards out of sheet metal....gladdened my heart, it did

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Roger,

That is what I am riding at the moment









An Enfield Lightning 535.Not an Export model.I use it for getting to work


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had an Enfield India 35) Bullit 15 years ago, Red & chrome gorgeous bike, I once got stopped by this Constable who just wanted to have a look at it
















Regarding the Seiko 5 crystals, is there something special about them, I`ve had new crystals fitted (admittedly to old non Seiko`s) for as little as Â£6 on the spot by watch repairers


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

raketakat said:


> When my wife's Seiko titanium had a smashed crystal and scratched face I was quoted Â£79 plus postage.
> 
> I went into town and bought a new one for Â£89.95. Less fuss
> 
> ...


That is my point. (I think) It is less fuss, and if you count your time, cheaper to buy a new one. Why? I cannot see myself toss any of my watches. I once bought a $3 watch at Wallmart, because it had a useable strap, which cost $7 at the jewelry department 10 meters away. All intention of using the strap and tossing the watch. Non on this good green earth! I could not get myself to throw it away.

So, what do you do with a perfectly good running watch, that needs nothing except a new crystal?

I do not think there is anything special about the Seiko crystal, just the Seiko attitude. Fortunately, I also now have "friends in low places"







where I can get the crystals I need.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Marius, I have never paid more than Â£2 to have a new glass fitted, the includes Seiko 5's, I have all the repairs done in Lodz mind you







So there you go, send me the watch from Arizona and I will take it to Poland and have your glass fitted









Roger, you disappoint me







What has your wife got to do with your purchases









Alex, where did the you get the bright idea of buying an RE







I have often thought about doing the same before common sense kicks in







You should do a review in another section.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Roger, you disappoint me smile.gif What has your wife got to do with your purchases huh.gif


After 35 years of marriage...just about everything


----------



## Smitty (Aug 31, 2005)

Enfield? Was it a diesel?









It's probably not the crystal but the labor to replace it that makes it expensive. Never needed to have one replaced so I really don't know. Even my cheap watches get taken off if there is a risk of damage. Easier to take it off than get damage fixed. My $50 "Khaki" Seiko is my beater. The green Seiko is just my "whenever" watch.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

marius said:


> That is my point. (I think) It is less fuss, and if you count your time, cheaper to buy a new one. Why? I cannot see myself toss any of my watches. I once bought a $3 watch at Wallmart, because it had a useable strap, which cost $7 at the jewelry department 10 meters away. All intention of using the strap and tossing the watch. Non on this good green earth! I could not get myself to throw it away.
> 
> So, what do you do with a perfectly good running watch, that needs nothing except a new crystal?
> 
> ...


I don't toss any of my watches marius. I store them until I give them my full expert







attention - probably two decades hence.

No watch , no matter how disabled or undesirable, gets the bullet at the watch sanctuary







.

As for my wife's seiko. I've found a chap who will give it a service and new crystal for Â£20. She says that the scratches on the dial don't matter to her.

Now she will have two of the blighters.

You stung me into action - and that takes some doing







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not a diesel,but I know some one who restores diesel RE,and sells them.









Mark,I had a 500 Bullet about 2 years ago,and have regretted selling it ever since.

Cracking bikes,all they need is a few things sorting to get them to run well.

I have fitted larger capacity oil pumps,free flow exhaust,re-jetted the carb,removed the box air filter and fitted a K&N type.Single seat and a crome Harley rack







Avon sports tyres.Boyer ignition.

I cannot fault it at all.Starts every time,goes well,85mph is about tops.

They are great to work on.I serviced mine last month.Took me 3 hours









I get approached by every biker I meet,attention magnet is an understatement









I would happily ride RE for the rest of my biking life.Love em


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Alex, get a pic up when you have time, I'd love to see it.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No problem Mark.Battery is playing up in the digital camera,but I will try to take a few Friday afternoon,as I finish early









It looks so much better with the single seat,IMO.The Enfield one is a double chopper type thing,with dodgy backrest,Easy Rider style























The main supplier for parts and aftermarket goodies is 15 minutes from me.Have a look at the site,and the cafe racer conversion they do







There is also some pics in the gallery.

Hitchcocks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One like this Alex? Very erm retro!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Remember that the "5" is primarily marketed outside the U.S.A. Why should Seiko U.S.A. concern themselves with repairs on it? You may do better having it repaired at a non-U.S. Seiko service center. If not worth repairing, you can always offer it for sale as a "parts" watch on any sale forum that concentrates on Asian watches. Conservation aside, I would never spend more to repair a watch than it would cost to replace it unless it held extreme "sentimental" value.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Paul,but without that awful seat,and my tank is bigger without that rather large flange









Its not retro,retro is something made in the old style but new.RE,have never changed,been built the same way since the 50's


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> Remember that the "5" is primarily marketed outside the U.S.A. Why should Seiko U.S.A. concern themselves with repairs on it? You may do better having it repaired at a non-U.S. Seiko service center. If not worth repairing, you can always offer it for sale as a "parts" watch on any sale forum that concentrates on Asian watches. Conservation aside, I would never spend more to repair a watch than it would cost to replace it unless it held extreme "sentimental" value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Norm, Seiko USA should concern themselves with it. I have a few Seiko 5's four of them bought here in the USA. It is not Seiko 5 only either. It is Seiko in general. They want to do all crystal replacements at their service centre, and therefore wont send crystals even to their "auhorised dealers". I dont like to pay more for repairs that the original cost either. Fortunately, I have found a different source for crystals, and I swap them out myself. Also, fortunately, it seems Seiko 5's just cannot be killed, so crystals are the only thing I have ever needed for them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This was the Enfield I had


















Sorry for being







regarding the Seiko 5`s


----------

